# Respiratory infection treatment



## David_F (May 4, 2010)

Horrible luck with snakes the past few years.  I think I'm doing things the right way and, still, some problem comes along.

My snake seems to have developed a URI.  I think I've caught it early...she just started showing symptoms (short breath and strong, loud exhalation at times) Saturday.  She's still eating fine and is as feisty as ever so I'm guessing/hoping the infection isn't too bad yet. 

I've raised the temperature in her enclosure to the upper limits of the "ideal" range for the species and am keeping it there 24hrs/day.  I am hoping to clear the problem up before it gets bad enough to need antibiotics.

A few questions:

I was told to try using FerretRx, an all natural product that "helps relieve respiratory distress...in ferrets and other small animals," by putting a few drops on a cotton ball and putting it in the enclosure for one hour, three times a day.  This stuff contains camphor, balsam, oils of rosemary, oregano, and corn.  Any idea if this will be of any help?  Are any of those substances toxic to reptiles?

Should I just go ahead with antibiotics?  I've given Baytril injections before but was told Amiglyde is what the vets here would use.  Is one safer or more efficacious than the other?

Thanks for any help/advice.


----------



## pitbulllady (May 4, 2010)

I don't have much faith at all in over-the-counter remedies when it comes to RI in snakes.  This is something that usually required antibiotics to clear up.  Take her to the vet, ASAP.

pitbulllady


----------



## RoachGirlRen (May 4, 2010)

All of the ingredients in this "FerretRX" product are ingredients used in humans much in the way Vicks Vap-o-Rub is used. They can temporarily relieve discomfort, but they will not cure an underlying medical condition. I'm with pitbulllady on this one; URIs in snakes are deadly business. Definitely get it on anti-biotics.


----------



## David_F (May 4, 2010)

I kinda have the same skepticism about the otc stuff.  I'll get her taken care of ASAP.

Thanks. 

Vet appt. set for tomorrow morning.


----------



## LeilaNami (May 4, 2010)

The first thing a good vet will recommend is increasing the heat.  If you've already done that for a few days and it still hasn't cleared up, you can either take her to the vet if you don't know what you are doing or if you do know what antibiotic you need and what the needed dosage is, use fish medications if anything.  A mild URI is usually cleared up by heat alone (just went through this with my rainbow boa).


----------



## David_F (May 5, 2010)

LeilaNami said:


> The first thing a good vet will recommend is increasing the heat.  If you've already done that for a few days and it still hasn't cleared up, you can either take her to the vet if you don't know what you are doing or if you do know what antibiotic you need and what the needed dosage is, use fish medications if anything.  A mild URI is usually cleared up by heat alone (just went through this with my rainbow boa).


I've increased the heat in her enclosure and she is starting to do a bit better.  Still not 100% though so I'm going to go talk the vet in the morning.  I know the basic dosage for the antibiotics...just need to weigh her to determine the actual dosage for her.  I just hope the vet will agree to see her or trust me enough to give me the prescription.  I can get the meds she needs on my own but the syringes are another story.  

I hate URIs.  They're nerve-wracking for me and dangerous for the animal.  I hope the heat clears things up but I want to be prepared if it doesn't.

Does anyone have any advice or opinions on the difference between Baytril and Amiglyde (or is it Amikacin?)?  I know Baytril works well but what about the other stuff?

Gracias.


----------



## pitbulllady (May 5, 2010)

My vet uses Amakacin(also known as Amaglyde) for RI's in reptiles.  You cannot get this drug, legally, except through a vet, since unlike Penicillin and some other older antibiotics(which usually are NOT effective in reptiles), you can't buy it in livestock supply stores.  Baytril has more of an effect on the kidneys, and can cause some kidney damage, so that's why my vet uses Amakacin.

pitbulllady


----------



## LeilaNami (May 7, 2010)

pitbulllady said:


> My vet uses Amakacin(also known as Amaglyde) for RI's in reptiles.  You cannot get this drug, legally, except through a vet, since unlike Penicillin and some other older antibiotics(which usually are NOT effective in reptiles), you can't buy it in livestock supply stores.  Baytril has more of an effect on the kidneys, and can cause some kidney damage, so that's why my vet uses Amakacin.
> 
> pitbulllady


Baytril works sometimes but not with repeated doses because, as you said, has a bad effect on the kidneys due to the pH.


----------



## bitzy1 (May 7, 2010)

well, all reptile owners come over a issue some time or another.


----------



## David_F (May 10, 2010)

LeilaNami said:


> Baytril works sometimes but not with repeated doses because, as you said, has a bad effect on the kidneys due to the pH.


I wish I was using Baytril now.  My experience in the past has been just as you said: One dose and the RI is gone.  I just gave the snake her second (of four) injections of Amikacin (my vet was very understanding and helpful, thankfully) and she was not happy at all.  But she's doing much better so it's worth the...um...risks.

Thanks for the info and help everybody.


----------



## codykrr (May 15, 2010)

how did the vet go?  any update?  Also what species of snake is it? hope its improving though.


----------



## David_F (May 17, 2010)

codykrr said:


> how did the vet go?  any update?  Also what species of snake is it? hope its improving though.


Hey Cody,

The snake is the little one I brought home from the bug hunt last year.

The vet visit went well.  Wasn't able to take the snake due to safety issues but the vet gave me a prescription for Amikacin.  Just gave the last injection a few minutes ago.  She's definitely recovering.  Feisty and a bit of a hand-full going back into her enclosure but that's a good sign.


----------



## the toe cutter (May 28, 2010)

Amakacin will also cause liver and kidney issues as well genearlly speaking it is not advisable to administer for more than 10 injections, especially in smaller colubrids. It is a general anti-biotic that acts on a wide variety of bacterial infections and is one of the more stable drugs with a long lasting shelf life. And you actually can buy amakacin online which I have done on numerous occasions, my vet actually gave me a web adress to buy it from, all you need in most cases is a script from a vet. It is a very cheap anti-biotic as well. But if you are unfamiliar with giving injections and measuring out dosages then definately go to a vet first and most of them will tell you how, when and where to give the injections. And some will give you individually pre-measured injections to administer yourself at home.


----------



## codykrr (May 28, 2010)

David_F said:


> Hey Cody,
> 
> The snake is the little one I brought home from the bug hunt last year.
> 
> The vet visit went well.  Wasn't able to take the snake due to safety issues but the vet gave me a prescription for Amikacin.  Just gave the last injection a few minutes ago.  She's definitely recovering.  Feisty and a bit of a hand-full going back into her enclosure but that's a good sign.


good to here she is recovering.  so out of curiosity, how did you administer the shot?  was it just you or did you have a friend help, i figure it wouldnt be all that easy to hold her safely and administer it.


----------

